# PVA glue - is it safe?



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

As the title say's really please, is PVA glue safe for use with reptiles.

Thanks.


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Yup. I used it to seal the fake rock in my beadier viv. Mixed it with play sand. I wouldn't use it in a humid set up though. It doesn't dry!


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah, I will need it for a humid setup, gorilla glue just doesnt seem to like me... any idea's how to make the PVA waterproof if this is possible?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> Ah, I will need it for a humid setup, gorilla glue just doesnt seem to like me... any idea's how to make the PVA waterproof if this is possible?


 what you looking to do whith the pva?


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Stick eco earth to it mate, for a fake background design.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> Stick eco earth to it mate, for a fake background design.


think the 1 called sbr its like pva but waterproof i think will call a mate he will no what its called


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks dude, does he use it for his setups?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

*everbuild sbr* have a look at that mite do the job : victory:


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

You can't make pva waterproof but as said there are waterproof ones available. Either that or use aquarium sealant/silicon. That would work and probably be more hard wearing than phase.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> Thanks dude, does he use it for his setups?


 no he a bulider but use it in his job and i no it fot waterprothing


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks, Is this SBR 100% safe then?


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

think so but need to read the back to see


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

sum one mite no of this coshh sheet http://www.everbuild.co.uk/images/pdf/coshh/503-sbr-bond-iss3.pdf


----------

